# How Liberals think!



## ralph perrello (Mar 8, 2013)

Liberals have a mindset that people are not responsible for their actions so the responsibility must lie else where. GUNS ARE TO BLAME THEY KILL PEOPLE!


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

The problem is that liberals don't think. They repeat catch phrases and buzz words. They blindly follow their political leaders who they raise to an almost divine status. When hit with the truth and facts they are like nailing Jello to a wall.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't think this is a label just for liberals there are people on both sides of the isle , who feel people can't make choices for them selves and that people are not responsible for themselves.

any law that attempts to micro manage someone else's life is crap

people need to be left responsible to make their own choices , then held responsible for their choices , and if you want to help with law , make them simple , understandable and based on real data and not on some ones unfounded feeling about the subject.

Oh now i am sounding like one of those crazy libertarians, thats ok , I is one


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

ralph perrello said:


> Liberals have a mindset that people are not responsible for their actions so the responsibility must lie else where. GUNS ARE TO BLAME THEY KILL PEOPLE!


Maybe that is why they want all of us to give up our cars and ride buses and trains.

Gun Control is not about GUNS, it's about CONTROL!


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

Obvious the only thing that the people posting in this thread know about liberals is what they read from conservative talking heads.

I frequent both conservative, liberal, and in between sites and I'd have to say that the democratic party has a wider variation of positions on the issues than the republican party, and they also question their leaders more than republicans do.

Also the characterization of liberals is somewhat misleading. I would say democrats favor policies that they hope will promote widespread prosperity and quality of life, where the GOP more favors gov't intervention only when it benefits the wealthy.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Obvious the only thing that the people posting in this thread know about liberals is what they read from conservative talking heads


What I know about them comes from *direct observations*, so save your fingers, and stop spouting more talking points



> the democratic party has a* wider variation of positions* on the issues


Of course they do.
They change their minds with the polls, and STAND for nothing at all


----------



## HuskyBoris (Feb 14, 2013)

I know and know of quite a few liberal gunowners who are very pro 2nd amendment,when I think of people who want to restrict ownership of something except for themselves I prefer the term Elitist.
Elitist come from both partys and all walks of life.Rosie O Donnel is anti 2nd for normal people but it's ok for her bodyguards to pack heat,this = Elitist
George Bush and his patriot act(his administration so he owns it) was in no way a friend to the Constitution so I'll call him an Elitist as well.
I am more of a Libertarian myself but one thing I do notice about is liberals(democrats) is that they do have a wider variation of positions on many issues but from what I have seen is because they can never agree among themselveson anything.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Hollowdweller said:


> Obvious the only thing that the people posting in this thread know about liberals is what they read from conservative talking heads.
> 
> I frequent both conservative, liberal, and in between sites and I'd have to say that the democratic party has a wider variation of positions on the issues than the republican party, and they also question their leaders more than republicans do.
> 
> Also the characterization of liberals is somewhat misleading. I would say democrats favor policies that they hope will promote widespread prosperity and quality of life, where the GOP more favors gov't intervention only when it benefits the wealthy.


I think there is a huge difference between liberals and progressives.
Progressives are the socialistic, take everything away from everybody types, like Obama.
I know a few liberals, and almost all of them voted for Obama once, and now think he's the most corrupt piece of work to ever crawl out of the Chicago cesspool.
The biggest difference between conservatives and liberal\progressives is that conservatives believe everybody has a chance to make it in this world and that you should enjoy the fruits of your own efforts.
L/Ps believe that everyone is entitled to an equal piece of the pie and individual effort, luck and intelligence shouldn't enter into it.
Neither one wants to part with their own hard earned money, but liberals constantly try to take away from the haves to buy votes from the have nots.
Politically speaking, they are all scumbags


----------



## joebill (Mar 2, 2013)

"I would say democrats favor policies that they hope will promote widespread prosperity and quality of life"....quote

And how's THAT working out for the country? Not so well, in my opinion. Widespread prosperity will not be seen in this country again for a very, very long time, if ever. A "decent" job these days is one that will barely keep body and soul together with the help of food stamps and other give aways from the government. Almost as many people are phonying up disabilities as are finding jobs and people are leaving the workforce in droves, having given up looking.

The "compassionate" liberals are denying peole cancer treatments and claimiing it's because of the sequester, which is a load of bunk. It's a way to turn the screws for more tax hikes. A nice way to say "your money or your life". 

The only thing keeping the boat from sinking right now is the insane printing of more and more worthless dollars. Wait and see what happens when that stops. Prosperity my ankle. I'm very lucky to be self employed, because I'm too old to work 2 1/2 2013 style jobs...Joe


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## joebill (Mar 2, 2013)

"democratic party has a wider variation of positions".....quote

Absolutely correct! the only guy more open minded than modern liberals, willing to consider EVERY option available was Hitler. Second place, Papa Joe Stalin......."Kill everyone who disagrees"......Joe


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

I think theres plenty of folks on both sides that don't think, they listen and repeat what they've heard.

Back more on the line of thought of the thread topic, I'm amazed at people that think if you pass a law, everyone will somehow magically be unable to lay hands on whatever was outlawed, or won't do whatever was ruled bad by the lawmakers. It never has worked out well, prohibiting things. Booze, drugs, guns, whatever. The underlying issues aren't addressed, it isn't the things.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

probition, prisons and portrolem and buying friends 



 Al


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

YOU HAVE TO SPLIT IT UP MORE ONE "SIZE" DOES NOT FIT ALL!
In America you have liberal, progressives, moderates, and leeches on the left; on the right you have moderates, fiscal conservatives, social conservatives, and theocratic wishing ultra conservatives, the difference being all those on the left will accept a candidate that has 50% of their ideals in mind and get behind them, the right not so much. 
the left may differ on more or less issues/opinions than the right but at the end of the day they will take and make use of all 4 downs whereas the right only wants hail marry after hail marry and expects to score with each 1st down. The left has also done a better job of eliminating the "middle man" i.e. the states- and makes everything a federal issue in order to chomp away-the more and more they are on the "national stage" the more and more their individual state campaigns garner support.


----------



## Apocalypse Boy (May 4, 2012)

How is this thread not considered spam? Seriously, the entire opening post was one sentence made out of pure rhetoric followed by an all-caps remark that makes me ashamed to have ever used sarcasm. Yeah, I get it. I hate liberals too, gun control is bad, blah blah blah can we please discuss something productive and/or relevant now? And preferably without the pointless Lib-hate rhetoric?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> And preferably *without* the pointless Lib-hate rhetoric?


Didn't the* title* of the thread give you a *clue* as to the possbile theme?


----------



## Apocalypse Boy (May 4, 2012)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Didn't the* title* of the thread give you a *clue* as to the possbile theme?


Good point. Still, my case stands. Isn't this considered spam? EVERY other message board I have ever visited would've considered it such (even predominantly right-wing boards) because no discussion is taking place nor was one initiated. Of course my replying to it probably isn't helping :ashamed:


----------



## EvoQ (Dec 23, 2012)

Please Excuse my Rant or any mis-spellings as the hour is late but I felt the need to write this down. You may not agree with all that I say but it is what I firmly believe to be mostly true. I am a Proud American, I love my Country and Countrymen............BUT......

Labels are Pointless.

The Same could be said about the Opposing Political Party, as far as Being Radical. The Politicians have US exactly where they want us. In-Fighting between each other.

Blaming either the Leftist or the Rightist, and taking focus off the True Enemy; which are Politicians. You can say what You like but in the End there is basically No Difference Between Democrats or Republicans. Both Parties are Bought and Paid for by the Elite Super Wealthy. Both Political Parties have conspired with each other to stack the deck against 3rd-4th-5th Political Parties from Running for National Office, Incumbents are almost Guaranteed a win and Re-Election. We have the Fox Guarding the HenHouse. Just as we Have Doctors Judging other Doctors.

The Common Man is Doomed to this endless In-Fighting, Pointing fingers at each other blaming each other for being too Radical. When in the end we the Common Men/Women are all alike in that we are Americans. Until we Common Man, can loose the Finger Pointing and Come Together we are Doomed to keep repeating what is currently happening. If we Common Man, would ever come together we would be unstoppable. But No; so many people are dyed in the wool, too Proud to admit they are wrong on some issues and that Maybe the opposing side are right on a few issues.

Does it really matter Who is Wrong ? For don't we All Know that our Nations Focus has shifted off of US and onto Colonialism. Just look at the Huge Military Build-up that is taking away our Liberties all in the Name of Security. Need I remind You that GWBush a Republican illegally brought-forth the "Patriot Act" that has single-handily started this Domestic spying on it's Citizenry. Not to mention that the USA spends 48% of the worlds total Military Budget. If you add in the Intelligence Budget then the USA outspends Russia, China, North Korea and all our So-called Enemies Combined. May I ask Why we Consider Russia our Enemy? They could be a Major Trading Partner but our Government Needs an Global Enemy to Justify the Nuclear Submarines, the 12 Air Craft Carriers, the New Naval WarShips, lastly the Ridiculous F35 Failed Fighter Boondoggle. 

Also our Tax Moneys producing Not Defensive Weapons but Purely Offensive type Weapons. We lost our way after the 1950's when the Revisionists Brain Washed Society into thinking the Common Man had no Real Power. The History Books were written by those that were in charge. Recently even in Texas we see some Politicians "In-Charge" wanting to take Science out of Text Books and replace Science with Religion. Branding that the Earth is only 7,000 Years Old.

The Plutocrats Rule this Government, Big Business has Raped and Stolen our futures. Wealth like Matter as Einstein proclaimed can NOT Be Created nor Destroyed. Wealth Changes Hands, if someone becomes Wealthy, then Someone looses Wealth and Becomes Poorer. Wealth can Not be Made by a Magic Wand, someone has to pay for someone elses Increased Wealth.The Wealth of this Earth is the Same manner. No One Person can create Wealth, it takes a whole host of people working together at a factory as an example. When that Wealth is Changed Hands who benefits from it ? Do the workers actually get just due or do the Industrialists laugh all the way to the bank snickering at the super low wages he pays his workers. What does this Industrialist do with all that wealth, does he re-invest it back into the economy? No he Hoards it away for his future Family. All the while the workers clamor for a living wage. If Government had not been Made to step in through the Unions back in the early 1900's , we today would have Slaves working at these Plants, just as they are in China currently. When people come together and say enough is enough then and only then will those in power take heed, fearing a Rebellion. Then the Gov reigns in the Industrialists if only a tiny bit to soften the calls of Revolution. 

The USA is now a Colonialist country dictated by Industrialists, shaping our Government to Thrust outward into other Sovereign Countries so these Industrialists can go and Rape their Natural Resources. Our Government Lies at every opportunity, the Gulf War had nothing to do with what we were told but everything to do with safe-guarding the Oil Interests of the Industrialists. The War on Drugs for instance is but a way to Keep those incarcerated (so-called Agitators) locked up in Private Prisons which make money keeping the Police Officers making lots of overtime pay when they could be trying to prevent Serious Crimes. Just 3 ounces of meth gets you life in Prison with these mandatory Minimum sentences. The USA supposedly the Free-est country on Earth, but with only 5% of the Earth's Population but Shockingly with 25% of the total Earths Prison population. The USA locks away more of it's Citizens (per/cap) than Do Russia, China and even the Tyrannical North Korea. America is the Most Unjust country of modern times. Punishing it's citizenry for simple drug Possessions packing our Prison's so badly that Rapist and Murders are let out early. The Justice department had a $$ 15 million dollar Bounty on Osama Bin Laden, but yet that same Justice department spent $$ 12 Million Dollars prosecuting Tommy Chong (remember Cheece and Chong Movies?)all because his son used his Picture to sell Glass Bongs.

When the USA had Alcohol Prohibition the Gov went after the Distillers and Traffickers bu Not the Alcohol Drinkers, now our Gov goes after the Users with this failed Heinous War on Drugs. Never has a society punished those as we do today. Demonizing a Plant, Lying and mis-informing the public to believing that Hemp/Cannabis is Worse than Heroin, Cocaine, Crystal Meth; when every and ALL Scientific Research has shown that Cannabis is totally 100% Harmless. The DEA's own Federal Judge stated that Potatoes are more Harmful than Cannabis. Making Hemp/Cannabis Illegal when it is a Wonder Plant, where-as every aspect of the Plant can be manufactured into Seriously High End/ High Tech Consumer and Industrial Products. From Plastics that you can eat, to Seed oil that will fuel your car, to Fibers that are stronger than Steel and Carbon Fiber, to Fabrics that are Finer than Silk, to medications that eliminate Epilepsy to medications that Kill Cancer cells. The List is too long to even dream of. All Illegal Because Dupont invented the processes of Synthetic Polyesters and also the highly toxic Chemical Process to turn wood fibers into paper way back in 1936. First our Gov said Cannabis would Turn you Insane, then in the 1950's during the McCarthy Era of the Red Menace fighting Communism; the Federal Gov sad that Cannabis would turn people into sympathetic un-motivated Soldiers. Which is it ? First it was Illegal in 1936 then during the the War the Federal Gov begged our Farmers to grow it. The Original Model T was designed t be Run on Hemp Seed oil. I don't use Marijuana but so see the total Hypocracy that has surrounded it. As I get Older I want to start using Marijuana for it's Cancer Killing properties, for we all will eventually succumb to some form of cancer that is caused by all these Synthetic chemicals we put into our bodies. That we could have avoided if Hemp had never been made illegal. 

Our USA Government is set up to Protect Big Business, the People have little if any say in matters of National issues. I now Question All Authority, for everything that I was Taught in school outside of Science was all but a Huge Lie. All the Wars were Instigated by the USA, even in World War 2 GE/Ford.etc. sued and Won judicial cases against the Federal Government for Bombing their Factories in Nazi Germany. Yes; Ford/GE /etc.were all along helping Hitler and his Nazis, and when he was defeated the USA Gov paid damages to these companies for bombing their plants to the ground.

I ask where are the Henry Wallaces of present day America ? Is there not 1 Single Politician that cares about his fellow man. FDR sold out his Vice President to the feminine Truman all Because the Parties that be in the Democratic Party demanded FDR do so. Truman was a Bankrupt, Nair-do-well that his own Mother dressed him up in Girls clothes, and in that he Became the Bully and the Original World Terrorist. In Dropping that A Bomb on Innocent Civilians when the War was already won. All his Generals begged Truman Not to drop the Bomb, but Truman wanted to send a Message to our Ally in Soviet Russia that we were in fact the Bullies that we are still today. By using a Cowardly Drone plane to Assassinate Innocent Old men women and children. Even a 16yr old USA Teenage citizen all because he was branded a Terrorist by the Powers that be. Maybe I should quiet down or I will hear the drone of that Plane above my head as I might be labeled a Terrorist all because I Proclaim that my Government is the Real True Terrorist, a Liar, and a Threat to World Security and to World Peace.


----------



## Apocalypse Boy (May 4, 2012)

If anyone present can provide me with ONE piece of solid, irrefutable evidence that an MQ-1 Predator drone was used to assassinate an American citizen on American soil I will never again make sarcastic or derogatory remarks about the "Drone Crowd" 

Otherwise, the jokes about Drones crossing Bray Road, Wisconsin and popping out of Loch Ness, Scotland will continue...

Everything else above, I'm just not gonna' bother with because I'm too lazy to start a multi-page argument over someone else's opinion versus my opinion.


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

:hand:



Hollowdweller said:


> Obvious the only thing that the people posting in this thread know about liberals is what they read from conservative talking heads.
> 
> I frequent both conservative, liberal, and in between sites and I'd have to say that the democratic party has a wider variation of positions on the issues than the republican party, and they also question their leaders more than republicans do.
> 
> Also the characterization of liberals is somewhat misleading. I would say democrats favor policies that they hope will promote widespread prosperity and quality of life, where the GOP more favors gov't intervention only when it benefits the wealthy.


----------



## Apocalypse Boy (May 4, 2012)

And the silence is deafening...


----------



## bluemule31 (Nov 30, 2011)

Apocalypse Boy, I'd like to respectfully challenge you on your drone comment by asking another question--can you name a single government program that hasn't expanded beyond the scope of its original intent?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

bluemule31 said:


> Apocalypse Boy, I'd like to respectfully challenge you on your drone comment by asking another question--can you name a single government program that hasn't expanded beyond the scope of its original intent?



I can , the Civilian Marksmanship Program , the scope of their program was to teach an equip civilians to be marksmen and to promote practice of marksmanship skills.

on the other hand it is probably the only self funded agency that doesn't seek to control or cite anyone for anything , only to educate and provide resources.


----------



## hefty lefty (Aug 22, 2013)

In any society, most people "buy into a package deal" on issues of politics, religion, marital life, what brand of car/tractor/etc is best, et al. There are very few true free thinkers that start with a premise and follow it through to its logical conclusion on all or most issues that they encounter (although most people have one or two positions where they differ a little from the established orthodoxy they follow). 

This is, I think, "a feature and not a bug" because it means we have a populace that can unite and form a relatively high trust, relatively high cooperation society. There are countries that do not have this and that's why there, clannishness, family ties, and if wealthy an estancia with high walls, lethal finials and a sally port are SOP. But it has a downside. We "buy in" and after that if our environment changes, we don't. Ideas that once meant freedom and survival become the opposite sometimes, or at least the implementation of them we agree on sure does.


----------



## hefty lefty (Aug 22, 2013)

EvoQ said:


> <<snip for brevity>>In Dropping that A Bomb on Innocent Civilians when the War was already won. All his Generals begged Truman Not to drop the Bomb, but Truman wanted to send a Message to our Ally in Soviet Russia that we were in fact the Bullies that we are still today. By using a Cowardly Drone plane to Assassinate Innocent Old men women and children. Even a 16yr old USA Teenage citizen all because he was branded a Terrorist by the Powers that be. Maybe I should quiet down or I will hear the drone of that Plane above my head as I might be labeled a Terrorist all because I Proclaim that my Government is the Real True Terrorist, a Liar, and a Threat to World Security and to World Peace.


 As the son and grandson of men who would have been in the land invasion of Japan had the bomb not worked or been present, and of women whose widowhood or loss of a son would have been inevitable, I have to take issue with this. 

FDR in my opinion did goad the Japanese into attacking Pearl Harbor by strangling the East Asian Co-Prosperity Sphere's schemes, but the fact is that having done so the US was committed to total surrender on the part of the Japanese, and without Hiroshima and Nagasaki, that would have meant a land invasion that would have meant an enormous bloodbath that would have cost several hundred thousand American lives and would have exterminated the Japanese people as a nation. 

I am grateful for the bomb, as are a lot of the now shrinking generation who got to live their lives out because of it, and although they won't say so, so are a lot of thinking Japanese.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Are you talking about liberals or people who are opposed to gun ownership? Those two categories are not at all synonymous.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

JJ Grandits said:


> The problem is that liberals don't think. They repeat catch phrases and buzz words. They blindly follow their political leaders who they raise to an almost divine status. When hit with the truth and facts they are like nailing Jello to a wall.


See now, this is _exactly_ how I would describe Christian Conservatives. 

When we polarize issues and apply broad generalizations to huge groups of people, nothing gets solved, we just learn to hate one another...which is what the elite powers that be want, so that they can keep their own status quo, huge pensions, etc. As long as the little people, the populace, is divided, they have nothing to fear from us.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

The Democratic party platform is anti-gun.
The President of the USA is anti-gun.
Almost all prominent Democratic politicians are anti-gun.

But we are supposed to believe the left isn't really anti-gun?

Hmmmm.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

chamoisee said:


> See now, this is _exactly_ how I would describe Christian Conservatives.


That's because they are alike in the mindset of wanting to dictate other people's private lives to them just in different ways.


----------



## Zimobog (Aug 31, 2013)

Keep the Left outta our wallets and the Right outta our bedrooms and everything will be ok.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Zimobog said:


> Keep the Left outta our wallets and the Right outta our bedrooms and everything will be ok.


 
Better, but not OK. Because both sides want in OUR wallets. There is little difference in 3/4 of the left and 1/2 of the right. The problem is that the half on the far right is as militant as the 1/4 on the far left. The right has to figure out what is best for the group and come together to right the ship....James


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

In my opinion,the issue with the right isn't what is considered the ''far right'' but the moderates,because essentially they are no different than the left.

People like McCain,Graham,Boehner,etc,etc,they are the problem with the ''right'',they differ only by degrees with the left.


----------



## credee (Aug 17, 2013)

how many people have you seen GROSSLY violating firearms safety, at public ranges, in plinking areas, on Youtube, while hunting, etc? "non gun" people are well aware of how sloppy, and weakminded a great many people ARE. They drink, they smoke, they use dope, can't control their depression/anger, etc, etc. A helluva lot of people have no business having a gun, driving a car, being able to vote, etc. The issue is, tho, WHO WILL DECIDE who gets what "privelege"? as gun people, we consider it a greater risk to have tryants than to have the above twits owning guns. As sheeple, the liberals don't agree. That's ok, as long as they dont get control of our freedoms.


----------

